# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Перезапущен сайт ресурса

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

администрация сообщает о возобновлении сайта нашего ресурса в дополнение к форуму. Мы планируем последующее развитие структуры сайта и расширение представленных материалов. 

Если у вас есть замечания, пожелания и предложения по сайту, мы будем рады услышать их.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Хорошо бы _новости от ALEX_XX_ в порядке "новейшие-сверху" размещать, а так - очень здорово смотрится  :Smiley:

----------


## Bratez

1. При переходе по ссылке "Форум" закрытый раздел не виден.
2. В блоке "Наши друзья" ссылочку z-oleg.com по-моему надо поставить первой.

----------


## pig

> При переходе по ссылке "Форум" закрытый раздел не виден.


Потому что это переход на русскую часть форума.

----------


## Макcим

Полезные ссылки -> Обмен ссылками


> *ОШИБКА: Сайт забанен модератором*

----------


## Палыч

Слева внизу есть заголовок "Поддержать проект", а ссылки под этим заголовком нет.

----------


## NickGolovko

Maxim, Палыч - спасибо, почищу.

----------


## Bratez

> Потому что это переход на русскую часть форума.


Пардон, но не вижу логики. Закрытый раздел как бы тоже по-русски...

----------


## pig

Он общий и в языковых ветках не оображается, доступен только с самой главной страницы.

----------

